# Internal Drive

## BWStevens

Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble auto mounting my internal drive. I've got a Seagate 2tb internal drive that just holds my data and I want to auto mount it on boot without having to put my root password in everytime I click on it in Dolphin.

I added it to my fstab 

/dev/sdc1    /run/media/brett/Seagate    ext4   rw,users   0 0

but my computer gives me errors at boot and only boots to the command line. I found these errors in the syslog.

Was wondering if anyone has any idea.

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/ntp-client[2671]: ERROR: ntp-client failed to start

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/cronie[2693]: ERROR: cannot start cronie as localmount would not start

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/procfs[2694]: ERROR: cannot start procfs as localmount would not start

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/keymaps[2695]: ERROR: cannot start keymaps as localmount would not start

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/netmount[2696]: ERROR: cannot start netmount as localmount would not start

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/swapfiles[2723]: ERROR: cannot start swapfiles as localmount would not start

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/tmpfiles.setup[2724]: ERROR: cannot start tmpfiles.setup as localmount would not start

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/urandom[2725]: ERROR: cannot start urandom as localmount would not start

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/xdm-setup[2726]: ERROR: cannot start xdm-setup as localmount would not start

Mar  6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/xdm[2727]: ERROR: cannot start xdm as localmount would not start

Respectfully

Brett Stevens

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

Seems like you got some other problems next to mounting  (I assume the drive you are trying to mount is some additional data drive, since you say you can boot to the commandline). 

What does the following give:

```
/etc/init.d/localmount status
```

and

```
/etc/init.d/localmount restart
```

Some more questions/things to try ( although it seems the problem is with localmopunt not starting):

- What is the result if you mount the disk from the commandline ?Does that work, or what errors do you get?

- Does the mountpoint exist?

- Can you show your entire fstab  ?

 *BWStevens wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sdc1    /run/media/brett/Seagate    ext4   rw,users   0 0
> 
> 

 

This does not look like a logical place to mount your media to me (but i guess it still should work as long as you created the mountpoint). 

Alex.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BWStevens,

```
Mar 6 13:20:38 nemesis /etc/init.d/ntp-client[2671]: ERROR: ntp-client failed to start 
```

suggests that you have network problems.

There have been some changes to localmount recently.  It may or may not depend on networking too.

There is a news item about it.

```
2015-10-07  OpenRC-0.18 localmount and netmount changes
```

if you have that news item, you may be affected.

Follow that news item if you have it.

----------

## Hu

Does /run/media/brett/Seagate even exist at boot time?  That looks like a path that your desktop environment would set up when user brett logs in.

----------

